# advise from gumpaste artists



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

I just received one pound of Bakels gumpaste and I am playing around with it. Made some leaves about 15 hours ago and they still have not dried. According to the package I can add gum tragacanth to the product to aide in the drying the process. Is there a ratio? I received 1 pound. Also, does the gum trag. get added dried-

Thanks-


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't know the ratio, but I have experienced the same thing with that product. Your leaves will NEVER fully dry with their gumpaste. I have since decided to make my own, and it's a remarkable difference. Good luck. I wish I could help you further.


----------



## mjcookin (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm not a pastry chef but assume I can still post here? I'm trying to learn more about the pastry side... What is gumpaste and what is it used for? Thank you!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Its a dough that can be tinted or painted when dried. Its used a lot in cake decorating. Want more info go to www.wilton.com


----------



## jennadabombed (Apr 9, 2006)

I like to use the Wilton can of gum paste mix. I haven't tried making my own yet. Wilton gum paste dries very hard and is very easy to make. I like the fact too, that it is always consistant, and therefore I can always count on it. I would much rather spend my time on making the flowers and the detail work than mixing together something that may or may not work right. I can also buy it at Michaels Arts and Crafts which is conveniently right down the street from me. Hope this helps...


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

You can knead in 1 teaspoon of gum trag per pound and that should help. I use Nick Lodge's gumpaste recipe. It is super easy to make (takes less than 10 minutes) and I always have consistent results when making it. It does have a recommended 24 hour maturing period, but, I have used it right after making it and it worked just as it always does after the 24 hour period. It can also be rolled super thin for more lifelike flowers. You can get it online already made, too. I don't like the stuff from Wilton. It tends to have a chemical smell to it. And I definitely would stay away from their GumTex, it makes your gumpaste grey (to me, it looks like cement) and that stuff really has a nasty smell to it. (No offense Jennadabombed)


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

Bakel's gumpaste has a drying issue - it has been a topic of discussion on many cake decorating forums.

Watch Nick Lodge's gumpaste if you suffer from "hot hands" - can be sticky...


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Do any of you ever use tai-lose powder (?spelling). I use it in a pinch. You can vary the amount to get varying degrees of hardness.

I did a cake this week that called for the fondant to stand up above the top of each tier. I wanted it to have more strength and yet still be cuttable. I used about half the amount of powder than it called for. It seemed to work well.

Eeyore


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't had an issue with stickiness with Nick's recipe due to hot hands. Now that I said that, I'll end up with that problem!  

Nick's gumpaste recipe uses Tylose powder. You can also use it to make a great gum glue.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

When I need it to dry faster I add a little more,But I use fondant.. also, let it sit for an hour so it "ripens" before you use it...

I've never liked using Bakel's ..I don't even know why they still market that, that gumpastes NEVER dries!


----------

